# Massanutten Pools and Water Park



## Miss Marty (Jun 21, 2007)

*
Summer Time at Massanutten Resort*

Anyone ever had a bar-b-q picnic near
the Woodstone Pool and Playground area.

Are guests allowed to use personal floats 
at the Woodstone (resort) outdoor pools.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 22, 2007)

*Massanutten Water Park*

Just noticed that the Massanutten Water Park 
has the same style and color double/single floats
as Orange Lake River Island in Orlando Florida


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 27, 2007)

*
Woodstone Recreation Center*


Woodstone's outdoor pool is now open from 10 a.m. to 8 p.m. daily. 

Woodstone  Recreation Center opened in the winter of 1998.  

The center has both a heated indoor shallow water activity pool, and a heated outdoor 25-yard free-form pool with a children's shallow section including a raindrop feature. 
Towels are provided at the front desk of the recreational complex. 

The center also contains a fitness room with stair steppers, treadmills, bikes, ellipticals, nautilus stations, dumbbells and more. Inside the recreation center you will also find a game room, hot tub, co-ed steam and sauna rooms, locker rooms, The Spa at Massanutten and the Kid Rec Department. 


Have been over to Woodstones fitness & exercise room 
the past few evenings.  Nice Selection and not crowded.


----------



## CMF (Jun 27, 2007)

*Pictures?*

Hi Marty 

Will you be taking and posting pictures?

Your reward for doing such good work as a TUGer is . . . . . MORE WORK 

Regards,
Charles


----------



## Jamerican71 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Marty -- quest about Mass Resort...*

I know the water park costs $38 but is there a price to go to the pools?  One of the folks traveling with me is complainging about lack of money so I'm trying to fine out the free/cheap activities she can partake in.

Is the activity card worth it?


----------



## joestein (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't think the activity card is worth the money, you would have to do so many activities to recoup the cost.  

If you have young kids, the waterpark is worth it.  My daughters had a blast and there were some more exciting rides that the adults tried out.

Joe


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 27, 2007)

*Massanutten Pools*

*
Woodstone Pool Complex and Recreation Center 
*

The Indoor Pool is located on the ground level of the 
huge Massanutten Check-In Building on Resort Drive
The Outdoor Pool is located to the right side of the building.

There are two entrances to the gated outdoor pool. 
Indoor and Outdoor pools are free (no charge for towels) 
Just show your resort ID or your Owner`s Gold Card. 

Plenty of free parking, free use of exercise room, 
playground, picnic area and near a small pond. 

The life guards that I seen have been doing an excellant job 
and look like they are enjoying their work here at the resort

I just noticed in the paper today, that they are looking  
for more life guards and that the starting pay is $8.25
Great summer job for college kids from the area & JMU. 

Will post Massanutten Kodak Gallery Photos 
when I get back home (high speed internet)
CMF and Jamerican71 -  check your email.

PS: It is really hot here today - June 27, 07
Temps in the mid 90`s - Great Pool weather


----------



## STEVIE (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi, We are thinking about visiting this resort in 2008, towards the end of Aug. Does anyone know if the pools and water park stay open until Labor day?  Thanks, Sue


----------



## joestein (Jun 27, 2007)

Some of the outdoor pools on the mountain close in Mid August, but the big one that we have discussed in this thread is open.  We went for the last week of August last year.  We had a GREAT time!  I love Massanutten!

Joe


----------



## shoney (Jun 27, 2007)

We will be there August 18th at Woodstone.  I have 2 young boys ( 6 and 7 ) who will want to participate in the "kids night or day out" programs at least 2 times during our stay.  They are priced at $40 each or $20 each with the purchase of the activity card.  The boys will want to paint a t-shirt or make a craft at some point in the week.  the magic show looks like something they would enjoy.  Can you purchase the card for the kids only????  I don't think dad or I, or grandma and grandpa for that matter, would benefit from the cost of the card.  We will pay full price for the water park if need be.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Jamerican71 (Jun 28, 2007)

Marty - Thanks for the slideshow - the waterpark looks like lots of fun.  Are the other other pools free?


----------



## anne1125 (Aug 7, 2007)

Marty, how can I see your slideshow?  We're going next year.  thanks.


----------



## vlapinta (Aug 7, 2007)

Shoney, 
We went last July and I only purchased the cards fro my kids and my husband, because he golfs. The activity card is worth ir for the kids. There are discounts on all activities and I think I even got a discount on the week pass for the water park for them. If you are a golfer the activity card is worth it. For me not being a golfer and not wanting to do many activities, I passed on the card.

Vicki


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 23, 2007)

*Dining at Massanutten Water Park*

The Blue Ridge Buffet, on the top level of Massanutten WaterPark, 
has a large dining room and is surrounded by glass walls with views 
into the WaterPark and of the Blue Ridge Mountains.


----------



## vlapinta (Oct 24, 2007)

There is also a nice bar/lounge area where adults can relax while older kids, teens, enjoy the water park. 


Vicki


----------

